# I think I have found a mistake in JNet Cube Timer.



## ariasamie (May 19, 2010)

Sometimes the scrambling algorithm starts and ends with similar moves. like the picture above.





well, this way we are scrambling the cube with 24 moves, not 25.
what do you think?


----------



## shelley (May 19, 2010)

What happens when you do R U R'?


----------



## Tim Major (May 19, 2010)

Wow, great find. I'd never noticed this glitch before!


Spoiler



:fp


----------



## janelle (May 19, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> Sometimes the scrambling algorithm starts and ends with similar moves. like the picture *below*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed


----------



## Weston (May 19, 2010)

tro*lololololololol*

So according to you, R U R' U R U2 R' has the same effect as not doing any moves at all, since all the Rs cancel out the other Rs and the Us cancel out the other Us. Supposedly.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 19, 2010)

By the time you get to it, there's been enough moves to scramble it enough so that it doesn't matter.

:fp


----------



## ariasamie (May 19, 2010)

Weston said:


> tro*lololololololol*
> 
> So according to you, R U R' U R U2 R' has the same effect as not doing any moves at all, since all the Rs cancel out the other Rs and the Us cancel out the other Us. Supposedly.


damn right! the R at first doesn't affect the last R' !


----------



## Dene (May 19, 2010)

Also, JNetTimer is an old version of the program.


----------



## riffz (May 19, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > tro*lololololololol*
> ...



What? Are you disagreeing with him or agreeing?

P.S. Are you trolling?


----------



## eastamazonantidote (May 21, 2010)

Dene said:


> Also, JNetTimer is an old version of the program.



What? What's the new program called? I'm getting tired of JNet


----------



## qqwref (May 21, 2010)

I :fp'd


----------



## ElderKingpin (May 21, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Also, JNetTimer is an old version of the program.
> ...



CCT. Is better than JNET


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 21, 2010)

You can try CCT but then I noticed that it too has the same problem.





:fp


----------



## Sakarie (May 21, 2010)

Hey, this Y-perm is only 14 moves, since three moves (total) in the beginning and in the end is cancelled! 

F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## eastamazonantidote (May 21, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> eastamazonantidote said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



CCT doesn't work on Mac OS X Tiger. So I'm stuck with JNet and qq


----------



## riffz (May 21, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> Hey, this Y-perm is only 14 moves, since three moves (total) in the beginning and in the end is cancelled!
> 
> F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'



Hey, that's nothing. Check out this *one* move U perm:

*R2 U R U R'* U' *R' U' R' U R'*


----------



## vcuber13 (May 21, 2010)

I did one cube with the scramble there and one starting with an F and ending with the B', and there quite different, similar but different.


----------



## MrMoney (May 21, 2010)

I think he gets it now, guys.


----------



## riffz (May 21, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> I think he gets it now, guys.



It is entirely necessary to brutalize people for every mistake they make. Just forum policy.


----------



## Micael (May 21, 2010)

riffz said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, this Y-perm is only 14 moves, since three moves (total) in the beginning and in the end is cancelled!
> ...



That is probably why it is called U perm.


----------



## riffz (May 21, 2010)

Micael said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Sakarie said:
> ...



Oooh good one.


----------



## Dene (May 22, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Also, JNetTimer is an old version of the program.
> ...



RubiksJTimer.

I would recommend CCT though.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 22, 2010)




----------



## InfernoTowel (May 22, 2010)

This thread deserves to become legendary.


----------

